# ADC con pic16f628a ? o 16f877a



## hgmo (Jul 15, 2007)

mi duda es la siguiente... quisiera hacer un termómetro digital con pic y lm35.. actualmente poseo estos 2 pics, pero yo quisiera hacerlo con el 628A por ser mas pequeño...

e estado buscando en la net un programa para ADC con el 628 pero no lo hayo  ... alguno de ustedes tendria un ejemplo o podria orientarme?

para la salida estarian 2 displays de 7 segmentos pero con un barrido y transistores que controlarian su encendido

como hacer el programa del adc con el 628 y el barrido ????


----------



## kepelotas (Jul 16, 2007)

si la memoria no me falla el 628 NO tiene ADC para ello pasate a un 16f88 o similar pin a pin compatible y con ADC


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2007)

ho mas pequeño el pic12f675...jiji

Puedes utilizar el de dallas que es un sensor de temperatura digital.

Yo te recomendaria que hicieras una placa "universal" con el pic16f877 para hacer las pruebas y despues pasarlo a el micro que te interese con muy pequeñas modificaciones


----------



## hgmo (Jul 16, 2007)

es cierto estube investigando y no tiene adc el 628 .. ni el 16f84 ... el 16f88 nunca lo he usado tiene la misma programacion que el 628?

una preguntaa... ke diferencia hay entre la familia HC08 de motorola "freescale" entre los de microchip.. y los zilog ... actualemnte poseo tambien un zilog del mismo patillaje qe el del 628


----------



## Maritto (Jul 17, 2007)

Hola amigo!
sinceramente te recomiendo mucho que utilices un compilador C para la programacion del pic, en estos casos donde la cantidad de codigo no es algo critica, y como la programacion no debe ser 100% eficiente, te recomiendo mucho que utilices el GCC compiler o PIC C, este compilador traducira codigo en C, al codigo del PIC, assembler, y te sera muy facil utilizar el conversor y todo!
Un circuito como el que tu describes, me tomo casi 2 semanas hacerlo funcionar bien en un PIC16F877A, haciendolo en assembler MPLAB.
Pero me baje el PIC C, y no me creeras, pero en 6 horas, ya lo habia hecho y muchisimo mejor!
Y para ser poco, lo simulo con el PROTEUS y no hace falta que armes en placas, puedes simularlo 100% y cargar el codigo en tu pic de simulacion!
La verdad es que esto esta barbaro y te lo recomiendo muy mucho!
Suerte!


----------



## pic-man (Jul 17, 2007)

Tal vez te interese revisar este enlace en donde viene un ejemplo de untermometro con pic 16f877 utilizando el sensor lm35. El programa esta hecho en ensamblador asi que te puede servir de ejemplo de programacion.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

Respeto a las preguntas de freescale... son micros distintos con distincas cualidades y defectos.
Te recomiendo que te centres en uno o dos fabricantes ya que cada micro diferente (fabricante) conlleva un periodo "largo" de aprendizage y excepto que necesites una caracteristica muy especial no vale la pena ya que las diferencias son pocas.

a se comento el tema del lm35 en el foro algunos montajes que vimos lo conectavan directamente al adc.

Yo utilizo el compilador CCs o PICC que me parece que es lo mismo, ando un poco liado, si alguien me saca de la duda se lo agradecere.


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 17, 2007)

Hola,

Mi consejo es el mismo del de maritto, es mucho mejor utilizar el lenguaje C y simularlo luego en Proteus, te lo digo por experiencia no hay punto de comparacion con el assembler y el protoboard.

Con el código en lenguaje C puedes cambiar de PIC con una facilidad increible y no tendrías tantos problemas, ese es mi consejo.

SUERTE


----------

